# 2 Free Healthy Females!



## lilithsratties (Jul 23, 2015)

I live in Virginia Beach. I have a 1 1/2 year old blind hairless and a 4-5 month old fancy, both very happy and healthy females. I breed Dumboes and don't have time to give my little girls the attention they deserve. Free to a good home with some bedding!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm sorry, but maybe stop breeding and give the rats you already have the love they deserve?


----------

